# What Are You Buying? 2018



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I used my $5500 TFSA contribution to add to TD bank. I added a bunch of Fortis Preferred to my investment account. Neither trade look particularly smart today but in 2 years I'll be smiling.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Eder said:


> I used my $5500 TFSA contribution to add to TD bank. I added a bunch of Fortis Preferred to my investment account. Neither trade look particularly smart today but in 2 years I'll be smiling.


Curious..... does that mean you made 2 purchases out of a measly $5500? I consider you to already have considerable net worth. I would find it hard to have more than 2 holdings in my entire TFSA.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

No...I put $5500 into TD in TFSA to add to existing position. I hold 5 equities in TSFA...about 21k each now. I hold the same equities in my investment account as well, I don't have enough original ideas to start new positions.


----------



## Benting (Dec 21, 2016)

$5500+cash from dividend, bought TD to keep this one stock account. Turned on 'DRIP' mode and 'sleep' mode. Put into my time capsule and set to open at 00:01 hour on Jan.01,2019.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

AltaRed said:


> I would find it hard to have more than 2 holdings in my entire TFSA.


The problem is we can't pump more money into our TFSA should a one stock account crash. The tax free aspect is very important to me to control income tax in the future, blending cash from it with taxable withdrawals, so I decided to try protect the gains a bit by using 5 or 6 equities. It would be interesting how many investments others carry in their TSFA's.
I know my wife just pumps all hers into Intact Financial only and calls it a day...her returns are close to mine.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Eder said:


> The problem is we can't pump more money into our TFSA should a one stock account crash. The tax free aspect is very important to me to control income tax in the future, blending cash from it with taxable withdrawals, so I decided to try protect the gains a bit by using 5 or 6 equities. It would be interesting how many investments others carry in their TSFA's.
> I know my wife just pumps all hers into Intact Financial only and calls it a day...her returns are close to mine.


I also hold in mine and my wife TFSAs 5-7 holdings in each. Also trying diversify TFSAs holdings, mostly hold there Utilities, REITs, BNS, TRI, several oil stocks (the biggest is SU)


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Doubled my Fortis preferred shares position with funds from todays sales. (Hope they don't turn into Enron)


----------



## mars (Mar 11, 2014)

My first purchase of 2018 today is in RHT. It has pulled back this week on low volume so picked up some shares at $1.20. I already owned shares that I had originally picked up at $0.44.


----------



## Steve Divi (Jul 14, 2016)

First purchases this year. 

High Liner
Archer Dan Mid
Canadian Ut
Enbridge
CIBC


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

Added 1000 AQN to the divvy stream


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

2000 more shares of car.un at 36.50


sold some a while ago ,,time to get back in


----------



## DigginDoc (Sep 17, 2015)

6000k for MAW104 into my TFSA for a little balance in my life. 
Cheers 
Doc


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

6M in MAW104? Did I read that right?


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

james4beach said:


> 6M in MAW104? Did I read that right?


Ouch, would hate to see the monthly penalty amount for that.:eek2:


----------



## DigginDoc (Sep 17, 2015)

Sorry, that was $5,500 + interest residuals left over already in the account. Only $5,500 into the tfsa for this year.
Doc


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Added RBC First Pref Sh Series Az RY-PR-Z ...at $23.98 so yield of 4.2%...not great but fairly safe & reasonably liquid.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

Added FTS to my divvy stream


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

Eder said:


> Added RBC First Pref Sh Series Az RY-PR-Z ...at $23.98 so yield of 4.2%...not great but fairly safe & reasonably liquid.


They are expecting total returns in 2018 for PS to be in the 5-8% range actually. These new reset PS are a great investment that rise in value in a rising interest rate environment and a rate hike is likely in Jan and maybe another later in 2018.

I am looking at adding to HPR Horizons Active PS ETF this year. A much better FI asset than any bonds which lose when rates rise


----------



## DigginDoc (Sep 17, 2015)

Tfsa Added 100 TRP @59.50 for the dividends as well as it is down 2.5% today.
Cheers 
Doc


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Bit more BCE, on sale for now.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Capital intensive companies may have further declines as interest rate sentiment continues to influence stocks. Today was a classic day... most financials and lifecos up, most utilities, telecoms and pipelines down. My watch list of owned and 'interested in' securities was a clear cut green/red day along those lines. Maybe more to come at least through early next week pending sentiment for a 25bp rate hike on Wednesday.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Added a bit of EMA


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Bought more BCE.PR.Q and RY.PR.Z...bit cheaper today since JT wants to go to war with Donald...steady on the rudder and good luck lol.


----------



## Frank Drebin (May 10, 2015)

Bought a little XEG for my RRSP and for the kids RESP. Crazy?


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

Eder said:


> Bought more BCE.PR.Q and RY.PR.Z...bit cheaper today since JT wants to go to war with Donald...steady on the rudder and good luck lol.


The PS have dividends on ~ 4.2% but many are still a a discount from 2015. 

RY.PR.Z for ex is at $23.90 issued at $25. So the yield to call at $25 is actually ~ 5.2%.


----------



## kac147 (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinking to buy more on CVE.TO. I bought some at $12.23. It is sitting above $13 recently, will see if it goes back to $12.


----------



## Calmoney (Dec 19, 2013)

Picked up some CU.TO today at just over $36. 10% increase in div for 2018.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Frank Drebin said:


> Bought a little XEG for my RRSP and for the kids RESP. Crazy?


Not crazy. but not diversified either. I put our RESP in MAW104. It worked out OK. Basically a good, diversified, low cost pf. reasonably stable.


----------



## 30seconds (Jan 11, 2014)

Picked up some CNR today. I think with oil going up they will be a good buy. Not at a discount atm but I'm confident.

Waiting for FTS to stabilize before spending the rest of my cash.


----------



## Frank Drebin (May 10, 2015)

dubmac said:


> Not crazy. but not diversified either. I put our RESP in MAW104. It worked out OK. Basically a good, diversified, low cost pf. reasonably stable.


Oh its only about 10% of portfolio value. 

10% XEG
10% VCN
30% VAB
50% VXC 

or there abouts.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

After overninght offering, bought DFN.PR.A and DFN. Also bought GICs at Oaken 3 years - 2.85% and 4 years - 3%


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow...10% dividend...is much of it return of capital?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Eder said:


> Wow...10% dividend...is much of it return of capital?


Not really 
_A Split Share Fund is a unique investment vehicle that generally has two classes of shares – a Preferred share
and a Class A (or capital) share.**Investors may hold both shares or may choose the one that best suits their
investment objectives. The underlying fund typically holds a basket of high quality dividend paying
companies in the portfolio.**
A Preferred share investor would typically receive dividends that are generated from the fund’s investment
holdings. Like other fixed income instruments, Preferred shareholders do not generally expect to have gains
or losses but expect to receive their initial investment back upon termination.***
The Class A share investor would typically participate in any capital appreciation (depreciation) in the
portfolio and any additional dividends or income generated on the underlying portfolio. The Class A
shareholder receives all of the gains (losses) on the entire portfolio including assets attributable to the
Preferred shareholders, meaning that a Class A shareholder would see a more magnified return from the
structure rather than just holding the same basket of stocks directly. Like equity or mutual fund investors,
Class A shareholders participate in gains and losses and their return upon termination is dependent upon the
performance of the underlying portfolio._
http://docs.wixstatic.com/ugd/78f11d_7819eef06ed64c13a32a92ac9363a6c3.pdf

About every 6 months they doing additional offerings. This did it overnight. After such offerings DFN.PR.A usually goes down about 1.5%, DFN about 2.5%.
I bought today right away after offering.... in 5 months or so, before next offering , I may sell (esp DFN) and buy againg after new offering. For now I'm getting 5.2% yield on DFN.PR.A and 11% on DFN


----------



## Gumball (Dec 22, 2011)

Just added to my CNR position in my RSP and also kids RESP today


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

CNR is showing some leg.


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

BA Boeing went long today one 2018 June 450 call @ 1.80


----------



## damaaster (Mar 27, 2015)

Just made a new post today about 2 new purchases : https://moneymaaster.wordpress.com/2018/01/18/flipped-3-penny-stocks-for-long-term-holds/

I flipped 3 Weed stocks for some quick gains and used the proceeds to buy the following:

-200 shares of Power Corp (POW)
-522 shares of Western Forest (WEF).


----------



## DigginDoc (Sep 17, 2015)

Picked up 100 CNR @ 99.38 Been putting it off for a while.
Cheers 
Doc


----------



## robfordlives (Sep 18, 2014)

I notice that 80% of the picks here are Canadian listed. Is the home bias that strong here or are people filling their international exposure via ETF's/funds?


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

I can only speak for myself, but my individual stock holdings are designed as a dividend portfolio and is composed of Canadian companies for tax reasons. My other general equity is in VTI and XIC (RRSP) mainly, and there is not much interesting to be discussed about those sorts of investments on this thread.

As an aside, I was advocating creating a new "What are you buying? 2018" thread to replace this one that now has 710 pages of activity. Anyone else feel like that's a reasonable idea?


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

robfordlives said:


> I notice that 80% of the picks here are Canadian listed. Is the home bias that strong here or are people filling their international exposure via ETF's/funds?


I invest only in individual Canadian stocks for three reasons.

1 -the dividend tax advantage. 
2 -the lack of currency issues.
3 -ETF's charge an ongoing expense fee.




gardner said:


> As an aside, I was advocating creating a new "What are you buying? 2018" thread to replace this one that now has 710 pages of activity. Anyone else feel like that's a reasonable idea?


Great idea. Go for it.

ltr


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

robfordlives said:


> I notice that 80% of the picks here are Canadian listed. Is the home bias that strong here or are people filling their international exposure via ETF's/funds?


bought some BOTZ today, to tuck away in a drawer & open in a few years......


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

robfordlives said:


> I notice that 80% of the picks here are Canadian listed. Is the home bias that strong here or are people filling their international exposure via ETF's/funds?


Not really, couple of days ago I added to PG and JNJ on pull back after earnings. Had limit buy for PFXF, but it didn't get executed


----------



## guillaumevfournier (Dec 1, 2017)

gibor365 said:


> Not really, couple of days ago I added to PG and JNJ on pull back after earnings. Had limit buy for PFXF, but it didn't get executed


What do you like about PFXF?


----------



## damaaster (Mar 27, 2015)

Can only speak for myself - but I own ETF's/Funds for my US/International exposure - and buy Canadian individual stocks in my TFSA.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

guillaumevfournier said:


> What do you like about PFXF?


Diversification. I like to have some exposure to US prefs...also it pays very nice dividend


----------



## mars (Mar 11, 2014)

Bought 300 ADM the other week at $40.67.


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

Dia June 2018 OTM calls from strike 300 to 330 total about $600 worth

Playing parabolic rise in DJI will continue. Will take profits as each option that is in the money reaches the higher strike option that will have more contracts held @ that price as the option was cheaper so was able to buy more with x amount on table. Money was spread some what even on each strike price.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

....an ounce of weed....er, i mean WEED.....


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)

*SPAM*

I start to buy Spam. why?
This is actually true for most physical commodities. Spam usually appreciate in compliance to inflation. Unlike the others, Spam is more durable and movable. This is also why even if you do not want to buy Spam for investment buy just considering an alternative form for putting some money aside Spam makes a good choice. 
also, Spams prices are rising because the supplies are fading fast.
due to all the information I read, I register to "Alfa Spam" platform . very easy to use platform with a wide amount of flavors of Spam from SpamDEX. the represented with their 4c's and certificates.On the platform has advanced search owing to that it is easy to find a flavour of Spam for your parameters and investment amount.


p.s. i've reported this post and the previous one.​


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

sounds good to me! I'm going all in on Spam!


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

I added to my RY holdings on the current pull-back. New $US RRSP money added to MCD and PG. PG's been on sale for the past week it seems.


----------



## Benting (Dec 21, 2016)

Also add more RY from my just paid TD dividend today.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Bitcoins not ... maybe cornbits instead. ... the futures section looks so exciting today, LOL.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

pack of Tums......


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Benting said:


> Also add more RY from my just paid TD dividend today.


I'm an index investor who avoids stock picking but Canadian banks are an exception for me. IMHO, they are a proxy for the Canadian economy. If the RY divi yield were to hit 4%, it would be awfully tempting to add to my position.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I bought a 1/2 position in Edison International last week (Jan 27)@ 60.64 US. I had placed this bid a couple weeks ago and forgot to lower it until last night. Alas, bid price was hit. Finished today @60.51. Short term will likely go lower, if todays drop in the market is any sign . Going out decades I feel I should fair ok. Time to move some dry powder. 

Cheers


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

londoncalling said:


> Time to move some dry powder.



not yet imho
a fall like today's in US indexes is a harbinger

still, today i bought more CAR dot UN & sold calls in tfsa, also bought & sold more contracts for an existing diagonal call spread in enbridge
i didn't spend powder though, those were only pixie dust


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I have some cash in my TFSA that I want to move to my broker. The Asian markets are dropping. Will be excited tomorrow to see what happens in NA in the morning. Would consider buying some banks in the 10-20% decline range. I guarantee I will buy too early. I usually do.

Cheers


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Will be adding to my Mawer Balanced Fund MAW104 at some point during this mini-correction.


----------



## Benting (Dec 21, 2016)

olivaw said:


> I'm an index investor who avoids stock picking but Canadian banks are an exception for me. IMHO, they are a proxy for the Canadian economy. If the RY divi yield were to hit 4%, it would be awfully tempting to add to my position.


Ouch ! My 100% equity portfolio dropped almost 4% in a few days, wipe out all my divvy this yr. I know it is going to happen and well prepared for it. It is kind of welcome relieve to me without constantly wondering when the ball will drop. I think personally, it would drop more based on the way the market went up in a short time with absolutely no reason at all. Just those 'big boys' at the Wall Street playing with each other and the general public. When everything settle down, RY will be one of the few stocks will take off............ my 2 cents.


----------



## Gordo99 (Dec 13, 2011)

More BCE today. Hasn't yielded over 5% since 2014.
New position in BNS. Hasn't yielded over 4% since 2016.

Both long term holds for income.


----------



## Gumball (Dec 22, 2011)

Gordo99 said:


> More BCE today. Hasn't yielded over 5% since 2014.
> New position in BNS. Hasn't yielded over 4% since 2016.
> 
> Both long term holds for income.


solid move, I am hoping to add to BCE as well, along with TD, CNR, CHE.UN, IPL, and T on this dip....


----------



## SixesAndSevens (Dec 4, 2009)

Bought FTS @ 41.20


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

F, ENB, FTS, and for a bit of fun HIKU


----------



## Gordo99 (Dec 13, 2011)

Finally added FTS & PG today. 

Both new positions holding long term for income.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

You guys aren't concerned this could have marked a turning point in the market, the multi-year bull market winding up and turning bearish?

I hold ENB & FTS but am already fully allocated to stocks (at 25% max) so absolutely not buying any more stocks.


----------



## SixesAndSevens (Dec 4, 2009)

james4beach said:


> You guys aren't concerned this could have marked a turning point in the market, the multi-year bull market winding up and turning bearish?
> 
> I hold ENB & FTS but am already fully allocated to stocks (at 25% max) so absolutely not buying any more stocks.


speaking for myself buying FTS, I am recycling dividends accumulated during 2017.
I haven't deployed any net new monies this year....this could indeed be the start of a correction.
that is why I didnt buy a lot...will wait for another 10% leg down before buying any more...


----------



## Gordo99 (Dec 13, 2011)

Sure but like I said, my objective is income and both FTS and PG have track records of not cutting dividends during corrections and are forecasting increases. These are yielding more than they have in years with this dip so good opportunity here.

I will be collecting nice dividends and if market drops I won't be selling.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

SixesAndSevens said:


> speaking for myself buying FTS, I am recycling dividends accumulated during 2017.
> I haven't deployed any net new monies this year....this could indeed be the start of a correction.
> that is why I didnt buy a lot...will wait for another 10% leg down before buying any more...


I also recycled the dividend and bought FTS, just meant that I am not deploying new money into stocks.

(Getting the div and buying more shares is a null operation, basically the same equity position as before, not an increase in my equity stake)


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

james4beach said:


> You guys aren't concerned this could have marked a turning point in the market?


i'm seriously concerned. BTW do you mean downturn or upturn





> Buy the dip, I guess.


if we are in for protracted period of volatility there could be the dizzying plunges but folks will be re-incentivized to buy when knee-jerk markets come charging back up. We'll have to wait to see if a pattern of lower highs plus lower lows works itself out, not to speak of declining volumes.

i did buy a couple hundred TD in the $71 range today, but it was only to replace shares that i'd donated to a charity - at a value north of $73 - just before 2017 ended.

overall i'm planning to buy more TD but i'm also expecting mayhem, even pandemonium, in 2018 markets. So i'll take my chances on lady luck, the marchesa of market timing, delivering those additional new shares to me at prices below $71.

in order to help the marchesa along & coax her a tiny bit further, i also sold TD $58 puts. It was quite a lot of work - those chartered bank option market makers are sharp as razor wire here in canada - but eventually i managed to pry 94 pennies out of them.





.

markets come charging back up in a


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> You guys aren't concerned this could have marked a turning point in the market, the multi-year bull market winding up and turning bearish?


This is pure roulette, you can only guess if tomorrow brings red or black.....nothing to do with fundamentals


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I doubt it should matter what the market does short term...this is a great opportunity for younger investors to put great businesses like FTS & BCE to work for them. If you worry about their price in the next few years you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Gordo99 (Dec 13, 2011)

Eder said:


> I doubt it should matter what the market does short term...this is a great opportunity for younger investors to put great businesses like FTS & BCE to work for them. If you worry about their price in the next few years you're doing it wrong.


"Younger" or younger wannabe maybe. :shame:

I'm close to retirement but my timeline is 20+ years so your point applies I think. This is a good opportunity for income investing at these levels and I'm not worried about the price in "relatively" short term.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Gordo99 said:


> "Younger" or younger wannabe maybe. :shame:
> 
> I'm close to retirement but my timeline is 20+ years so your point applies I think. This is a good opportunity for income investing at these levels and I'm not worried about the price in "relatively" short term.


Similar to our situation . Last week added to BCE, JNJ and PG ... with their track record , I hope dividends will continue to increase...also bought VTI, earlier added to EMA, DFN.PR.A and opened position in modest position in DFN.
In my TFSA have room for 1 more buy....debating what is better at current prices, to add to FTS or BNS.... as a result still didn't buy any . maybe until end of the week


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

I had about $100k to re-invest. Mainly from maturing bonds and calls on convertible debentures. I have put it about 50:50 into short term bonds (2-3 years) yielding about 3.xx% and stocks yielding 4-5%. Some of those dipped this week, but so long as they pay the dividends I expected, no problem. Some of stocks I bought in RRIF were international. Royal Dutch Shell, Unilever, British Telecom ADRs. Nice dividend rates on these and no withholding.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> , but it was only to replace shares that i'd donated to a charity - at a value north of $73 -


well done HP.


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

CANNABIS stocks


----------



## Gordo99 (Dec 13, 2011)

gibor365 said:


> Similar to our situation . Last week added to BCE, JNJ and PG ... with their track record , I hope dividends will continue to increase...also bought VTI, earlier added to EMA, DFN.PR.A and opened position in modest position in DFN.
> In my TFSA have room for 1 more buy....debating what is better at current prices, to add to FTS or BNS.... as a result still didn't buy any . maybe until end of the week


FTS or BNS ? Get both. :joyous: 

I'm going to add more BNS soon too. Was also looking at LB too but probably just more BNS.

Also looking at ZWH for more US exposure with good yield. 

And have some cash in US RSP account but hard to find solid high yield there. Looking at US banks either BAC, JPM or just more XLF. Maybe more RDS-B.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Gordo99 said:


> FTS or BNS ? Get both. :joyous:
> 
> I'm going to add more BNS soon too. Was also looking at LB too but probably just more BNS.
> 
> ...


My TFSA room is not enough for both 

Solid high yield in US? check out dividend champion T:NYSE


----------



## Gordo99 (Dec 13, 2011)

gibor365 said:


> My TFSA room is not enough for both
> 
> Solid high yield in US? check out dividend champion T:NYSE


Yup I do like telecom. Already have T:NYSE and VZ and VOD.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

gibor365 said:


> Solid high yield in US? check out dividend champion T:NYSE


T is not a solid stock. It may be a dividend champion, but it's a total return loser.

10 year annual return of 4.01% per year vs 9.55% for S&P 500
15 year annual return of 6.15% per year vs 10.37% for S&P 500

I don't see any reason to invest in this chronic under-performer. There are much better US dividend stocks that have closer to market performance. Look at VYM for some of their holdings. That fund has virtually the same performance as S&P 500. It's critical to not compromise on total return when hunting for dividend yield. If you get poor performers like T, you will harm your retirement portfolio and your capital will deplete faster.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

james4beach said:


> T is not a solid stock. It may be a dividend champion, but it's a total return loser.
> 
> 10 year annual return of 4.01% per year vs 9.55% for S&P 500
> 15 year annual return of 6.15% per year vs 10.37% for S&P 500
> ...


Still it's solid high yielder . I hold many other stocks like LMT, JNJ, AAPL etc that by far outperformed SPY in 5 and 10 years


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Interesting read 
https://www.reddit.com/r/tradeXIV/comments/7vokum/post_your_losses/


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

james4beach said:


> T is not a solid stock. It may be a dividend champion, but it's a total return loser.
> 
> 10 year annual return of 4.01% per year vs 9.55% for S&P 500
> 15 year annual return of 6.15% per year vs 10.37% for S&P 500


James,

You mentioned the other day that you have no more than 25% in equity. Could you advise what the Total Return is on the other 75%?


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

Speaking of T, I added to my TSX:BCE and TSX:T holdings this morning. I was light on telecom/media and both are at good prices compared to December.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

250 shares of goos
1000 shares bns
500 shares fts
500 shares rei.un

All cash gone


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

1980z28 said:


> 250 shares of goos
> 1000 shares bns
> 500 shares fts
> 500 shares rei.un
> ...


curious, camaroman - why GOOS? on the dip?


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)

1980z28 said:


> 250 shares of goos
> 1000 shares bns
> 500 shares fts
> 500 shares rei.un
> ...


That is a 6 figure + vote of confidence in the market.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

1980z28 said:


> 500 shares rei.un


Why REI.UN? I need to add to my real-estate holdings and REI's a possible.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

james4beach said:


> T is not a solid stock. It may be a dividend champion, but it's a total return loser.
> 10 year annual return of 4.01% per year vs 9.55% for S&P 500
> 15 year annual return of 6.15% per year vs 10.37% for S&P 500
> I don't see any reason to invest in this chronic under-performer. There are much better US dividend stocks that have closer to market performance. Look at VYM for some of their holdings. That fund has virtually the same performance as S&P 500. It's critical to not compromise on total return when hunting for dividend yield. If you get poor performers like T, you will harm your retirement portfolio and your capital will deplete faster.


James, Where are you getting a 4% total annual return for T over the past 10 years??


----------



## Gordo99 (Dec 13, 2011)

james4beach said:


> T is not a solid stock. It may be a dividend champion, but it's a total return loser.
> 
> 10 year annual return of 4.01% per year vs 9.55% for S&P 500
> 15 year annual return of 6.15% per year vs 10.37% for S&P 500
> ...


J4B - Good points always but I see things differently because of my situation on this one.

So if I buy $1M of T and live off of $50K per year in T dividends, never touching the invested amount, my kids will inherit $1M plus (assume T continues annual return of 6.15%). I'm ok with that. 

It's not my plan and sure you can get better returns elsewhere but just making a point that this would be perfectly acceptable for some and everyone has their own objectives. And it beats the hell out of 2% fixed income.

I have an objective of 5% dividend income and T is not a bad option as small part of my very diversified stock portfolio. I own it and will hold long.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> curious, camaroman - why GOOS? on the dip?


good company,good product,good brand,,i believe it will be ok going forward


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

gardner said:


> Why REI.UN? I need to add to my real-estate holdings and REI's a possible.


Just for the steady dividends in retirement

With the trades today,i am at 44,585 per year in dividends,i have about 6 years in cash in hisa to live on,will reinvest divs as they come


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> James, Where are you getting a 4% total annual return for T over the past 10 years??


Looks like it's doing a bit better than that, especially compared to the index. 10 year chart on price.

View attachment 17945


ltr


----------



## carson (Apr 28, 2011)

like_to_retire said:


> Looks like it's doing a bit better than that, especially compared to the index. 10 year chart on price.
> 
> View attachment 17945
> 
> ...


On the NYSE the symbol T is for AT&T not Telus. Telus is TU on the NYSE. I think that's where the confusion is.


----------



## guillaumevfournier (Dec 1, 2017)

Out of curiosity, why do a lot of you purchased FTS lately as a utility stock, instead of others like EMA, AQN, etc?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

1980z28 said:


> Just for the steady dividends in retirement
> 
> With the trades today,i am at 44,585 per year in dividends,i have about 6 years in cash in hisa to live on,will reinvest divs as they come


another question for mr. camaro . if you dont mind: whose HISA(s) are you using?


----------



## robfordlives (Sep 18, 2014)

Gordo99 said:


> J4B - Good points always but I see things differently because of my situation on this one.
> 
> So if I buy $1M of T and live off of $50K per year in T dividends, never touching the invested amount, my kids will inherit $1M plus (assume T continues annual return of 6.15%). I'm ok with that.
> 
> ...


What makes you think that $1Mil base will remain at $1Mil? Lots of headwinds for the telcos here. Look at a long term chart of Rogers - that thing was on the verge of bankruptcy at one point.


----------



## robfordlives (Sep 18, 2014)

1980z28 said:


> Just for the steady dividends in retirement
> 
> With the trades today,i am at 44,585 per year in dividends,i have about 6 years in cash in hisa to live on,will reinvest divs as they come


Have you calculated your losses with this type of portfolio versus an overall all World portfolio? It will be in the range of 200-300K...but hey you got your dividends!


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

like_to_retire said:


> Looks like it's doing a bit better than that, especially compared to the index. 10 year chart on price.
> View attachment 17945
> 
> ltr





carson said:


> On the NYSE the symbol T is for AT&T not Telus. Telus is TU on the NYSE. I think that's where the confusion is.


Thanks. Yes I realize now that gibor and james were referring to AT&T (T:NYSE) not Telus T:TSE). For a moment there I was very concernd about james' financial (and other) well-being.
Since I had gone ahead and looked it up, I see Telus up +115% in share price over 10 years vs the S&P 500's 100%, while total return (i.e. including dividends) was 233% (T:TSE) versus 179% (VOO:NYSE).

The MV of my T is 2.2x its BV and it pays nearly $6000/yr in dividends. I was struggling to understand how that could be the case with a 4% annual return :miserable:


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

like_to_retire said:


> Looks like it's doing a bit better than that, especially compared to the index. 10 year chart on price.
> 
> View attachment 17945
> 
> ...


LTR - As mentioned above, the original post was about T:NYSE. (AT&T)

https://finance.google.com/finance?q=NYSE:T&ei=M7h8WvCiBIqVmAH78afoBw

What would the TR be for AT&T? Looking at chart, time period would no doubt need to be considered.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

agent99 said:


> LTR - I thought the original post was about T:NYSE. (AT&T)


Yeah, I think we've resolved that was a misunderstanding.

ltr


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

like_to_retire said:


> Yeah, I think we've resolved that was a misunderstanding.
> 
> ltr


Yes, I edited my post after the other posts showed up. 

But I was interested in the Total Return of AT&T.  We *used* to be able to look that sort of thing up on longrundata. How are people here doing that now?

By the way, this is an evaluation of AT&T from seekingalpha. They seem to like it at current prices.
https://seekingalpha.com/article/4144379-t-greedy-yield

I bought the BT ADR instead. 6.29% Yield https://finance.google.com/finance?q=NYSE:BT&ei=G7t8WumGKoagmAHwmofoBw


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Looks like some of us jumped in a bit too early! But, If we can enjoy yields of over 5% on stocks that seldom cut, what's the problem


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

agent99 said:


> Looks like some of us jumped in a bit too early! But, If we can enjoy yields of over 5% on stocks that seldom cut, what's the problem


The problem is that 6% is always a little better.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

agent99 said:


> ... But I was interested in the Total Return of AT&T.  We *used* to be able to look that sort of thing up on longrundata. How are people here doing that now?


I generally use tmxmoney, the chart tab. choosing splits and dividends will give total return, graph with something else to get a % return (rather than a $ value). The charting was not working well earlier today for some reason but seems fine now. First time I'd run into a problem with it.

Here are T:US and VOO (the S&P 500). With dividends, T shows 66% over 10 years and VOO shows 172% (but VOO started in late 2010. You need to use an index etf because Using the index itself will not roll dividends into the return.









https://web.tmxmoney.com/charting.php?qm_page=32860&qm_symbol=T:US


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

guillaumevfournier said:


> Out of curiosity, why do a lot of you purchased FTS lately as a utility stock, instead of others like EMA, AQN, etc?


good point guilly...I LIVE in NL. (FTS's HQ) where all the news is doom & gloom, we're teetering on bankruptcy, aging population.. oil down, fishery down(well, they've been saying that one for 100 years...) I know the vast bulk of FTS business is ex-NL. but still -why are supposedly intelligent people pumping money into this one. A paradox, maybe?


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> I generally use tmxmoney, the chart tab. choosing splits and dividends will give total return, graph with something else to get a % return (rather than a $ value). The charting was not working well earlier today for some reason but seems fine now. First time I'd run into a problem with it.
> 
> Here are T:US and VOO (the S&P 500). With dividends, T shows 66% over 10 years and VOO shows 172% (but VOO started in late 2010. You need to use an index etf because Using the index itself will not roll dividends into the return.


Thanks. I guess not so easy these days.


----------



## Calmoney (Dec 19, 2013)

300 of EMA
250 of BCE
Was within 1 lousy penny of 300 of NWC, should have stayed inside on the computer instead of outside shoveling snow. See what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Calmoney said:


> See what tomorrow brings.


Now that is a question lol. Anything seems possible .


----------



## Steve Divi (Jul 14, 2016)

Bought today

200 ENB.TO @ $42.12


----------



## carson (Apr 28, 2011)

100 ENB at 42.05. Hope it finds the bottom soon. Yielding around 6.4% at these levels.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

OptsyEagle said:


> Originally Posted by agent99:
> 
> 
> > Looks like some of us jumped in a bit too early! But, If we can enjoy *yields of over 5%* on stocks that seldom cut, what's the problem
> ...


True. 6% is over 5%.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

agent99 said:


> True. 6% is over 5%.


That's seems understated, though. If one could time their investment to purchase at 20% discount, that is one hell of a lottery win for the rest of your life. On 1M it would mean 60k/year instead of 50k/year. And if portfolio and dividends quadrupled over the next 30 years, it would give an extra 600k in spending money, and an extra $660k to the estate!

Hopefully this is just a quick dip.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...speaking of timing....just bought an X-Large McDonalds coffee ......for a buck!!!
best investment all week!!! (on my way now to SDM ...for $.88 toothpaste!!)


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

FTS under $40...I added today with a few more bullets if req'd. If I'm not mistaken they raised their divy 2.5 cents/quarter as per the news release? Weird since they don't report till tomorrow.


----------



## hboy54 (Sep 16, 2016)

hello:

Well after having sold most of my utilities years back to do other things, I can report today that I purchased EMA at $39.15 to start it at 1.9% of portfolio and double utilities to a 4% weighting.

hboy54


----------



## damaaster (Mar 27, 2015)

Yesterday added 98 shares of Algonquin

Today purchased 2438 shares of XAW


----------



## carson (Apr 28, 2011)

100 IMBBY @ 37.85.


----------



## damaaster (Mar 27, 2015)

Purchased 103 share of Interrent REIT IIP.UN
I plan to buy more in the next few months...

Wrote about why here: 
https://moneymaaster.wordpress.com/2018/02/27/new-purchase-and-the-one-that-got-awayfor-now/


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Added SRU.UN at 29.26


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Welcome to last year.


----------



## Gordo99 (Dec 13, 2011)

More BNS today.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

gibor365 said:


> Added SRU.UN at 29.26


Interested in why you chose that.

Yield is quite good. Caused by shopping centers being out of favour? Or not best time for REITs when interest rates are forecast to rise? Question I would have, has SRU bottomed yet or does it still have a way to go? 

I wouldn't buy it now. I own some interest sensitive stuff that I wish I had cut back on.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

today? Tylenol! (& a few beers for later!)


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ No wee(d)?

On serious note, calm down jargey3K, that's how the markets work ... throw your dice and get lucky (or someone else does).


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

Added to CNR. It's on sale.

Trying to add some HR.UN but the price moved above the limit I set and will just wait to see if it hits. I am underweight in REITs now and looking to add, but I am not confident I know how to pick REITs.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

gardner said:


> Added to CNR. It's on sale.


I missed the sale in early Feb at <$94 due to being away in Hawaii (don't trade and don't manage my investment portfolio when away). I suspect we will see another chance in this price range again this year. It's most likely going to be a roller coaster 2018, with Trump going increasingly off the rails perhaps even being committed to hospital, US mid-term elections, NAFTA and whatever else hits the fan...including our own esteemed PM running into more sharp objects. I suspect we will see a number of days with VIX hitting 30 sometimes and thus buying opportunities.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

added a bit MCD


----------



## carson (Apr 28, 2011)

added to my DFN.PR.A today @ 10.14.


----------



## Gordo99 (Dec 13, 2011)

GIC at Oaken 18 months @ 3%

Ok not a stock but did buy.


----------



## spdr1812 (Apr 8, 2016)

gardner said:


> Added to CNR. It's on sale.
> 
> Trying to add some HR.UN but the price moved above the limit I set and will just wait to see if it hits. I am underweight in REITs now and looking to add, but I am not confident I know how to pick REITs.


I swapped CUF for HR when it peaked a while back over $14 and picked up HR . Happy with the trade , is my only REIT and was thinking of selling it as well but might hold for the diversification ... ?


----------



## Gordo99 (Dec 13, 2011)

Today added more...
BCE - now my largest holding
BNS - completes my banks 
RDS-B - electric cars in Canadian winters? Every second guy drives a truck 
BPF.UN - my favourite restaurant for beer, pizza, beer, hockey and beer
XLP - folks always gonna need the basics


----------



## Chompers (Sep 7, 2017)

If my money was not tied up currently, you'd bet i'd be buying that FB dip right now


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Chompers said:


> If my money was not tied up currently, you'd bet i'd be buying that FB dip right now


166.47 USDPrice decrease 6.09 (3.53%)
hmmmmmm.....???


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Maybe there is reason? http://money.cnn.com/2018/03/20/technology/mark-zuckerberg-facebook-data-controversy/index.html


----------



## hboy54 (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi:

Started new position in ENB at 1.5% of portfolio at $38.84. Reasoning, I like to buy things that are getting pounded downwards and I am very light in the utility space. This buy brings utilities up to 8% of portfolio.

hboy54


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Also bought yesterday at 38.83. More than doubled my position from my initial November purchase at 46.56. Long term hold for me.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

anybody picking up any US buys on the recent dip(s)?


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)

jargey3000 said:


> anybody picking up any US buys on the recent dip(s)?


I have bids in for VTI (132.18) and VXUS (54.90) that are close to being triggered.

XOM also popped up as being under my target price. Probably won't buy that though.


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

Everything looks pretty beaten down. ZUB US banks down 8%, S&P 500, EAFE, EM all ~ 6%. All in the oversold zone by many measures. Adding $ each month so will scoop one of them. Maybe ZUB


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I decided to join the Enbridge train today. I'm down 1.3% already, haha.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Spudd said:


> I decided to join the Enbridge train today. I'm down 1.3% already, haha.


sounds like something I'd do spudd! ...LOL

jeez...looks tempting though. at $38.50 as i type....
whaddaya think folks ....should I join spudd...on this train to hell...?
or, jump on the FB train on track 666, at $157...?


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Who has the bigger moat? I doubt Facebook will exist in 10 years.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I added to my long term position in Boston Pizza today @ 19.86 this morning. I needed to add to consumer discretionary. I have reduced my cash position to an allocation that I feel more comfortable holding in case the current correction never materials into a bear market. Time to start accumulating more cash. Am ready to deploy more should the market drop further.

Cheers


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

londoncalling said:


> Boston Pizza today @ 19.86 this morning


Thanks for mentioning. I was looking for a good time to add to my BPF and followed suit this morning too.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Glad to be of service. :congratulatory:


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

gardner said:


> Thanks for mentioning. I was looking for a good time to add to my BPF and followed suit this morning too.


curious - why BPF? why now?


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

I have been holding BPF for a while and was looking to add. I recently norberted over some $US cash so I had the money and was just looking for a good price.

Meanwhile I added to my GWO this morning -- the price is very nearly 52wk low and I am now rebalanced amongst GWO, SLF and MFC.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Canadian investors are looking to put the first quarter in the rearview mirror, after the TSX Composite staggered to a more than six per cent decline in the first quarter of 2018. The benchmark composite ended the first quarter as the 78th-best performer among its 93 global peers, lagging Hungary’s Budapest exchange but ahead of Laos


Wow , we ahead of Laos!!!!
https://www.bnn.ca/tsx-staggers-to-...041880#_gus&_gucid=&_gup=twitter&_gsc=wsiPzce


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

going forward i am using my dividends to buy ema,,picked up 275 shares for 40.70 (this is across all 3 accounts )

Every 3 months or so i will continue to buy ema for the rest of this year as dividends come one


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

1980z28 said:


> going forward i am using my dividends to buy ema,,picked up 275 shares for 40.70 (this is across all 3 accounts )
> 
> Every 3 months or so i will continue to buy ema for the rest of this year as dividends come one


Why EMA...?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> Why EMA...?


Why not?! I like and hold EMA..

Finally sold remainder of CUF.UN (sold majority last year and added to DRG.UN) and bought NVU.UN (didn;t have any exposure to apartment REITs)


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> Why EMA...?


First i am buying only with dividends,IMHO is that all the utilities i hold are solid corporations with great management,,in my world i just need dividends to support my life,,,at 57 years old i will need a lot of dividends to get to 100 

I also hold fts,aqn,so,and ema 

did you know nl now gets power from ema because holyrood is to expensive (just saying)


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

1980z28 said:


> did you know nl now gets power from ema because holyrood is to expensive (just saying)


yeah...go figure....
as i understand it, we're gonna EXPORT a lot of muskrat power, then IMPORT IT BACK IN (AND LOSE MONEY ALL ANOLNG THE WAY...)
ONLY IN nl!!! ...PITY...


----------



## hboy54 (Sep 16, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> yeah...go figure....
> as i understand it, we're gonna EXPORT a lot of muskrat power, then IMPORT IT BACK IN (AND LOSE MONEY ALL ANOLNG THE WAY...)
> ONLY IN nl!!! ...PITY...


Hard to imagine that what goes on in NL on the eletricity file is any dumber than what happens in Ontario. We are world class stupid.

hboy54


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

anybody scooping up any bargains (Cdn. or US) on today's dip?


----------



## Gordo99 (Dec 13, 2011)

Nobody buying anything for past couple weeks? Or at least not posting about it. 

For income, today I add more BCE yielding 5.6%. Now my largest holding at 6.6% of equities held.

Also to my US RRSP added ABBV which has dipped 23% this past month and now yielding 4.1%. 

And missed one. Yesterday GOOGL closed at 1,046.10. So last night I put in a limit order at $1,050.00. Today it opened at 1,061.20. My order didn't fill and it's up 3.18% today. How did TDW not fill my order? Pissed off!


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Yesterday added to BNS, for last 4-5days had limit buy for SO (to add to existing position), it was close to trigger on Friday, but after 4.2% gain in 2 last days, looks like I missed it


----------



## spdr1812 (Apr 8, 2016)

Watching LB , BYL and US names CSCO and BAC .


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm going to buy a 2027 or 2028 maturity federal government bond, as I need to boost the average maturity of my fixed income portfolio. However as there is a BoC announcement tomorrow, I'm waiting for the price to settle after the announcement.


----------



## Gordo99 (Dec 13, 2011)

gibor365 said:


> Yesterday added to BNS, for last 4-5days had limit buy for SO (to add to existing position), it was close to trigger on Friday, but after 4.2% gain in 2 last days, looks like I missed it


Yup damn limit orders, but with GOOGL was worried about placing a Market order and overpay if it ran, which it did and ironically I miss it.


----------



## Gordo99 (Dec 13, 2011)

spdr1812 said:


> Watching LB , BYL and US names CSCO and BAC .


Also watching LB. Sure they have issues but good entry here I think if holding long.

Was watching BAC too but added to my XLF today instead.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Gordo99 said:


> And missed one. Yesterday GOOGL closed at 1,046.10. So last night I put in a limit order at $1,050.00. Today it opened at 1,061.20. My order didn't fill and it's up 3.18% today. How did TDW not fill my order? Pissed off!


In case you are actually asking, since it opened above your limit bid, there was nobody willing to sell it to you for 1050 so TD couldn't fill it.


----------



## Gordo99 (Dec 13, 2011)

Spudd said:


> In case you are actually asking, since it opened above your limit bid, there was nobody willing to sell it to you for 1050 so TD couldn't fill it.


Yes I know. Even though my limit bid was higher than the previous day close it didn't fill so was more pissed at myself for not just placing a market order. But I'll get it when GOOGL dips 10% again on Friday.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

I'd suggest a limit order is still a good idea.
When I've decided to buy something, I check the current bid/ask and set my limit between or at the ask, and place the order. Done. I'm not going to fuss a few hundred $ for a long term hold.
Low volume stocks incl prefs can be more challenging to get in one trade.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I've rarely been able to do a preferred in one trade especially if 1000 shares or more. Seems ridiculous but there just isn't much liquidity.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Gordo99 said:


> Yes I know. Even though my limit bid was higher than the previous day close it didn't fill so was more pissed at myself for not just placing a market order. But I'll get it when GOOGL dips 10% again on Friday.


ya think?


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

Recently initiated position in EMA @$40.57. Fundamentals seem reasonably good for a utility. P/B 1.5, P/E 14.9, P/CF 6.5, Dept/Capital: 67.8% & paying a 5.55% dividend. The payout ratio 77.36% is much better than the industry average.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

Spidey said:


> position in EMA [...] P/E 14.9


Funny. TMX Money says it has a P/E of 32 -- which I am pretty sure is wrong.

https://web.tmxmoney.com/quote.php?qm_symbol=EMA

I've been an EMA holder for several years and have added over the years. It's a mainstay of the utility segment of my argo-inspired 18-pack.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

TD has the PE as 14.7 as of today. It appears that the TD ratio is a forward PE and the TMX money is a trailing PE.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I trust Morningstar more than any other source. It has EMA forward P/E as 14.6 http://quote.morningstar.ca/Quicktakes/Stock/s_ca.aspx?t=EMA


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Spidey said:


> TD has the PE as 14.7 as of today. It appears that the TD ratio is a forward PE and the TMX money is a trailing PE.


Spidey, if you use TDDI for research, go to the Fundamentals tab and then Industry Comparison Tab, and under Valuation notes you'll see:

_Investors have low growth expectations for EMA given its PE ratio of 14.72, compared to the Utilities - Electric industry average of 34.72. Analysts have an even more negative view of the company's future prospects with a forward PE ratio of 14.13._

So I think that shows the TDDI P/E of 14.72 is indeed forward P/E.

The other notes at TDDI are:
_
EPS growth at EMA is improving and is above the industry average. The most recent EPS was $2.74, an increase of 112.45% over the previous year.

EMA has one of the highest ROEs of all companies in the Electric Utilities industry. Breaking down the ROE, EMA has a profit margin of 9.89%, an asset turnover of 21.47 and leverage of 4.06.

EMA has lost market share by growing revenues slower than the industry average. This trend continues from the previous year when revenue growth at EMA and the Utilities - Electric industry were -2.64% and 2.58%, respectively._

ltr


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

For those interested, Stockchase has some expert comment - some positive, others not as much. I don't put very much stock in expert comment but I like to read what they have to say. 

http://https://stockchase.com/company/view/422/Emera-Inc-referenced-by-Norman-Levine


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

After all this talk about EMA, I looked at my utilities holdings and decided I too should add EMA. Scooped up a few more this afternoon at 40.47.


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

$40 seems like a solid support for EMA, added some too


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Leveraged for 1000 shares on enb @ 37.80 ,,,market buy
Also 250 shares of ry @ 96.44,,,,market buy
Now holding bns,,ry,,,gwo


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

1000 shares @ 24.28 mfc


----------



## Speculator (May 9, 2018)

150 sh VFV and 450 sh TPE more diversification for my RSP


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

1980z28 said:


> Leveraged for 1000 shares on enb @ 37.80 ,,,market buy
> Also 250 shares of ry @ 96.44,,,,market buy
> Now holding bns,,ry,,,gwo



Sold leverage and purchased ema with gains,paid out leverage


----------



## Brainer (Oct 8, 2015)

Bought 144 more shares of New Flyer Industries (NFI) @ 54.39. 
The quarterly report reported a poor quarter Wednesday, but I believe this is a non-recurring thing. 
Their backlog or orders keeps growing, and some of what affected the report was tax changes due to Trump's tax plan. 
Now a full equity portion of my portfolio.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

Bought a slog of ZAG, XIC, VUN -- brought my Manulife company RRSP over to TDDI. Unfortunately (for them) MFC funds can't be transferred in kind so I had to take the cash and re-buy. It's over 350k so they are giving up some pretty juicy MERs. I would have converted in the long run anyway though.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Added a little to my utilities sector since it's down a bit lately and so bought more shares of Canadian Utilities (CU:TSX) at $31.10 yesterday.

I was alerted by my spread sheet that my YOM (Yield on Market) was above my YOC (Yield on Cost) for CU. I know that all the smart people on CMF like to poo-poo YOC and in fact make speeches about it, but for me, I use it to tell me that something is afoot. It alerts me that I have an opportunity to lower my book, so something deserves attention.

CU tops the list as the longest record of dividend increases at 46 years, just ahead of FTS at 44 years, so unless the world is coming to an end, I think CU is a decent bet as a regulated utility, that it won't be cutting its dividend. Pretty good yield at 5%.

Anyway, I was able to drop my cost base a little and increased my income. We'll see how far down CU will drop before it eventually recovers.

ltr


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)

like_to_retire said:


> I was alerted by my spread sheet that my YOM (Yield on Market) was above my YOC (Yield on Cost) for CU. I know that all the smart people on CMF like to *poo-poo YOM* and in fact make speeches about it, but for me, I use it to tell me that something is afoot.
> ltr


In my experience, they rubbish YOC, not YOM.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Koogie said:


> In my experience, they rubbish YOC, not YOM.


That is my understanding too.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

AltaRed said:


> That is my understanding too.


Sorry, my typo. I fixed it. 

ltr


----------



## CdnJedi (Apr 4, 2018)

like_to_retire said:


> Added a little to my utilities sector since it's down a bit lately and so bought more shares of Canadian Utilities (CU:TSX) at $31.10 yesterday.
> 
> I was alerted by my spread sheet that my YOM (Yield on Market) was above my YOC (Yield on Cost) for CU. I know that all the smart people on CMF like to poo-poo YOC and in fact make speeches about it, but for me, I use it to tell me that something is afoot. It alerts me that I have an opportunity to lower my book, so something deserves attention.
> 
> ...


Let those smart people write a letter to Warren Buffett griping about his YOC on KO of %56 or ~$560 million in dividends per year.


----------



## Speculator (May 9, 2018)

3000 ELD @ $1.49


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

PLZ-UN reit for diversification.


----------



## carson (Apr 28, 2011)

Bought some BNS today @ $77. I was satisfied with the earnings report today and am happy to hold for long term div growth.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

is it me?...or is this thread not being updated correctly? the "what's new" area shows the latest post here was by carson , not dilbert?
(I've noticed similiar in past little while...?)


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I created a new thread for 2018. The old thread can still be found here: What are you buying? (2010 - 2017)


----------



## spdr1812 (Apr 8, 2016)

Grabbed some LB @ $44.60 on the 30th


----------



## randint (Feb 13, 2014)

ZPR...I just blindly buy as much ZPR with all the money I have left from all of my paycheques, and have DRIP enabled. I think interest rates going up will make me a lot of eligible-dividend income sooner rather than later.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Did pick up some bns yesterday now holding 4000 shares,,this is my largest holding now,,,it is great help with dividends for income in my non reg account


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

randint said:


> ZPR...I just blindly buy as much ZPR with all the money I have left from all of my paycheques, and have DRIP enabled. I think interest rates going up will make me a lot of eligible-dividend income sooner rather than later.


Not if those fixed reset issues get called when interest rates make it economic for an issuer to do so at the 5 year reset dates. Dividend yield on prefs is capped and thus ZPR market price will always be range bound. Not saying ZPR is not a good income option for many, but it is not a panacea.


----------



## DigginDoc (Sep 17, 2015)

Added 100 BNS @ $76.46 for the long term legacy growth/dividends.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

used divs for
70 ema
55 enb


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

new position

Killman

1000 shares


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

1980z28 said:


> new position
> 
> Killman
> 
> 1000 shares


do you meankillam? i thought most of your recent posts indicated you were sticking basically with the stuff you already owned?


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Correct

KMP.UN

This purchased was made with new money

Other buys are with dividends i reinvest and capital gains from balancing


----------



## Speculator (May 9, 2018)

Gambling on Pot and Gold but not a pot of gold.

300 APH @ $11.75 

300 TXG @ $13.02


----------



## DigginDoc (Sep 17, 2015)

500 AQN @12.45 for the divs in my non-reg.
Cheers 
Doc


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

1980z28 said:


> 250 shares of goos
> 1000 shares bns
> 500 shares fts
> 500 shares rei.un
> ...


sold goos today
got more ema


----------



## Speculator (May 9, 2018)

5K each in CP and CNR for my RRSP. I had no exposure to industrials. I have now been made whole.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I bought SU today, and more of RY, CNR, BCE, FTS (the rest of my five pack)


----------



## Brainer (Oct 8, 2015)

Another half allocation of New Flyer (NFI). At this price, I think any tariffs and/or aluminum issues are more or less baked in. Their order book is certainly not slowing down.


----------



## OrganicRain (Nov 27, 2016)

lots of VSB as of this week


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Bought more BCE...it cant seem to get under $50 and am tired of watching it.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

I got a partial fill on the new $20.20 issue of BLX. This bumps them to ~15% of my utilities sector holdings.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I bought more IAU (gold bullion ETF) as there's been a nice decline in gold


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

james4beach said:


> there's been a nice decline in gold


Yeah. For 6 or 7 years it seems.

The fiat-currency bears have been shut out for a long time now.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

gardner said:


> Yeah. For 6 or 7 years it seems.
> 
> The fiat-currency bears have been shut out for a long time now.


hmmmmmm............??


----------



## OrganicRain (Nov 27, 2016)

ZAG.to

Aggregate Bond ETF


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

Signed up for the new issue of FCR at 20.50. I've been wanting to add to my RE sector.


----------



## 30seconds (Jan 11, 2014)

BNS, VTI


----------



## Speculator (May 9, 2018)

3000 ELD @ $1.43 just broke it's 50 DMA.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Opened a 1/2 position in Intertape Polymer earlier this week. Some of its subsidiaries are in the US and feel they can weather the current NAFTA rhetoric and tariffs. Hopefully, a long term play on online purchase shipping. Reduced current cash holdings by approximately a third. Plan to hold long term. 

Cheers


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Bought SCHB, broad American ETF. Same as VTI.


----------



## john.cray (Dec 7, 2016)

Added Exco (XTC) after a 6% drop in price after earnings today. 200 @ $8.93. Does anyone else follow this microcap ?


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I had it cut me to death on its way to $12 from $15 before I excised it. Use lots of polysporin....you'll be OK. jmo


----------



## john.cray (Dec 7, 2016)

Eder said:


> I had it cut me to death on its way to $12 from $15 before I excised it. Use lots of polysporin....you'll be OK. jmo


You've caught the big drop it seems. Sorry to hear that. I added today even more: 57 @ $8.85 (due to partial fill yesterday).


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Last week added to KEG.UN at $16.61 (the lowest 52 weeks price ), since than it jumped 6%... not bad for income stock


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

ema 300 shares today 39.70 ,,,, using dividends for purchase


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

500 GEI (GibsonEnergy) yesterday. Like the dividend and the last quarter results and the stock appears ready for a move upwards.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

smu.un ... hopefully the demand holds awhile.


----------



## Speculator (May 9, 2018)

130 shares of CGX


----------



## Marco Polo (Jul 23, 2018)

*Stocks held inside a TFSA*



Eder said:


> The problem is we can't pump more money into our TFSA should a one stock account crash. The tax free aspect is very important to me to control income tax in the future, blending cash from it with taxable withdrawals, so I decided to try protect the gains a bit by using 5 or 6 equities. It would be interesting how many investments others carry in their TSFA's.
> I know my wife just pumps all hers into Intact Financial only and calls it a day...her returns are close to mine.


I too am holding five stocks inside my TFSA. All are stable blue chip dividend payers. All are being DRIPed. I like my life boring, and I sleep very well at night.


----------



## Brainer (Oct 8, 2015)

Some shares of Broadcom (AVGO). At this point, I think its decline has been excessive. I have to think it's not reasonably valued. After all, it still encompasses the original Broadcom plus Computer Associates. Just the patents alone are enormous.


----------



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Sold my CWB holdings bought at 26 a few years back sold at 38.00

Picked up 200 IPL, 500 CVE, and put the rest into the TD E-series US/CDN/INT.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Facebook ,Tesla ,Amazon ,Microsoft ,I had some RSP room so decided to top these up.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Buying some physical gold today. I'll probably pick up an ounce or two at one of the Big Five.


----------



## FIRE40 (Sep 27, 2017)

I noticed Scotia stopped selling bullion online. What discount to spot price are the big 5 currently charging on gold bullion?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

FIRE40 said:


> I noticed Scotia stopped selling bullion online. What discount to spot price are the big 5 currently charging on gold bullion?


I haven't tried their online service. At their FX desks, they are selling bullion to retail at around 4% premium to spot, and more like 6% to 8% premium to spot for Maple Leaf coins. More detail in: https://www.canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/121513-How-to-buy-Gold?p=1968662#post1968662


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I was reading a pundits dissertation on why he refuses to own utility's, reits or telecom's so I bought more Fortis & BCE today.


----------



## Speculator (May 9, 2018)

Eder said:


> I was reading a pundits dissertation on why he refuses to own utility's, reits or telecom's so I bought more Fortis & BCE today.


lol excellent choices. If I had some cash I would be buying BNS, EMA and BCE for income right now. Good for you:excitement:


----------



## Benting (Dec 21, 2016)

'cron' from RY dividend.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

a little BNS today...maybe some NYT....


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

BNS had a great quarter...I grabbed more myself.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Just sold my first covered call.

An AAPL Nov 16 245C for $2.16


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

peterk said:


> Just sold my first covered call.
> 
> An AAPL Nov 16 245C for $2.16


what does that mean exactly, peter? in $ & cents?


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

It means I should have waited a day! Apple up 2% today :stupid:

But it means somebody gave me $216 yesterday, and if Apple rises to above $245/share before November 16th, then they can buy 100 shares from me (which I have more than - Covered) for $245, no matter how high the price is.

But it also means that if AAPL keeps going up very quickly, very soon, like in September, that I could be stuck in a bad position that if I don't want to have to worry about selling my shares I'd have to pay a lot of money to "buy back" that Call from the buyer.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

The goal is to collect the $216, wait a month, have AAPL stock stay fairly flat, maybe rising slightly, and buy back the call for $100. You've just made $116, less commission. Then repeat. Do it 12 times and you've made about 5% in options income while holding your stock.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

....thanks...I think.... I made a BIG bet on more apple @ $177 a short while ago... tempted to cash out soon ...what think you??? (is there some 'big announcement' coming soon?)


----------



## Speculator (May 9, 2018)

BUY ACB and QSR. More here ; https://bit.ly/2CgXpxW


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

peterk said:


> But it also means that if AAPL keeps going up very quickly, very soon, like in September, that I could be stuck in a bad position that if I don't want to have to worry about selling my shares I'd have to pay a lot of money to "buy back" that Call from the buyer.



this is where one does what's called a rollover spread. One buys to close the near-term position & one sells another call that's farther out in time, with a higher strike price. With luck, this will be a credit spread. Falling markets are better for credit gains, their delta gammas.

or same strike price (a reverse calendar) if one feels AAPL is going to plateau and/or markets will fall. Rolling the same strikes will definitely produce a credit spread.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

peterk said:


> The goal is to collect the $216, wait a month, have AAPL stock stay fairly flat, maybe rising slightly, and *buy back the call* for $100. You've just made $116, less commission. *Then repeat [ie sell another call]*.



the above is a rollover spread, although according to the text ^^ it's possibly being done on the instalment plan.

don't want to repeat the obvious ... but commission breaks usually depend on doing both sides of a spread simultaneously. The order goes in as one 2-legged strategy with one single credit or debit price.

then the game becomes, not whether one can sell for $2.16 & buy back later for $1.00, but whether one can buy back for $1.00 & immediately sell another for $3.42.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

^ Missed this reply.

Good to know, I suppose I should be entering the rollover as a 2 leg limit order to only incur 1 commission? That does require me to have price limits in place that are realistic to the bid/ask of both legs, so that they are both in a position to execute at the exact same moment, yes?

So if I put it in as a multi leg order then they are both required to be executed simultaneously or not at all, right? This AAPL covered call is in my RRSP, if that makes a difference, so I cannot be short 2 calls even for an instant, I don't believe...

I _vaguely recall_ you advising previously that one should never ever enter multi leg orders in their brokers multi leg system, but do them individually? Maybe I mis-read, am not remember right, or that was in reference to some more exotic strategy...


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

Added to my Magna (MGA:NY). I've been looking for a buying opportunity and I think the fear of new auto tariffs is passing and the price will rebound from here.


----------



## DigginDoc (Sep 17, 2015)

First 100 MG @69.05 Going to watch it for a while.
Doc


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

Looks like HR.UN is on sale today. Added some to the divvy stream.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Picked up some more Telus this morning @ 45 tripling my position. I was underweight on Canadian Telcos and had some cash built up in my TFSA (45%) that had accrued. Still sitting at over 20% cash should this bull stop charging.


----------



## Dividending (Mar 24, 2018)

Bought more CU just under $30.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

XEF @ $29.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

a new GE range


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Bought back into AMZN after selling around 1900- liked the dip lately. Ditto for HMMJ on the dip.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ref: HR.UN
$ 18.98 Good close price to get more.


----------



## Brainer (Oct 8, 2015)

More CNR (CN Rail). Plan to double my shares to make for a full position.


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)

jargey3000 said:


> a new GE range


Ahh.. but are you brave enough to buy some NYSE: GE to go with it ??.... : o )


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Koogie said:


> Ahh.. but are you brave enough to buy some NYSE: GE to go with it ??.... : o )


lol no way jose!


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

londoncalling said:


> Picked up some more Telus this morning @ 45 tripling my position. I was underweight on Canadian Telcos and had some cash built up in my TFSA (45%) that had accrued. Still sitting at over 20% cash should this bull stop charging.


Added to Telus at 43.91 today.... Waited for a long time until it drops under $44 and give 4.8% yield. With Mr. Trudeau that boosting immigrants quote every year, I'm rather bullish on Telus


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

gibor365 said:


> Added to Telus at 43.91 today.... Waited for a long time until it drops under $44 and give 4.8% yield. With Mr. Trudeau that boosting immigrants quote every year, I'm rather bullish on Telus


care to expand on that, gibor?


----------



## robfordlives (Sep 18, 2014)

jargey3000 said:


> care to expand on that, gibor?


I have the same train of thought. I'm noticing that younger and younger kids are getting cell phones from their helicopter parents. Everyone is "needing" more and more data.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

robfordlives said:


> I have the same train of thought. I'm noticing that younger and younger kids are getting cell phones from their helicopter parents. Everyone is "needing" more and more data.


Not only kids , but also old farts like myself ... never had data, but last week found appealing offer from Telus , got free iPhone 8 + and 5GB data...



> care to expand on that, gibor?


no problem 


> Canada to admit nearly 1 million immigrants over next 3 years. The number of economic migrants, family reunifications and refugees will climb to 310,000 in 2018, up from 300,000 this year. That number will rise to 330,000 in 2019 then 340,000 in 2020.


 plus , those Liberal bastards welcome illegal ones
All this million gonna need cellphones


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

thats what I thought you meant....


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Added to CM (CIBC) at $115.50 yesterday in my TFSA - yielding 4.7% now. still have lots of powder left. hoping to add more CM, and a railway (CNR, CP), or GIB.A in the coming weeks. Looking to model the TFSA 6-pack.


----------



## amack081 (Jun 23, 2015)

dubmac said:


> Added to CM (CIBC) at $115.50 yesterday in my TFSA - yielding 4.7% now. still have lots of powder left. hoping to add more CM, and a railway (CNR, CP), or GIB.A in the coming weeks. Looking to model the TFSA 6-pack.


I bought the DIP in March and sold that position Sept 30 in order to adjust my TFSA TSX 12 pack (although I don't follow the traditional model of owning two rail roads, I own CNR and own a consumer staple Canadian Tire instead). With the gain, I added to my position in CM. Now I'm pondering dipping back into CNR after last week but it doesn't follow my model. Decisions decisions.


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

I added some VIDY, VE, VFV, ZEA, HOT-UN, AQN, FTS and IPL in the past month.


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

Added some First Trust US tech sector ETF FHQ.F on the dip. Next month maybe some more US w XMS or Intl ZLD.


----------



## Speculator (May 9, 2018)

After a trip to Costco Kelowna where I had to wait for a parking spot and then wait to get an empty shopping cart, I decided to finally buy a small position in COST.
These stores are packed constantly and ISTM a license to print money. Buy @ $217.88 stuffed into my RRSP.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

.....half an ounce of that wacky-backy stuff.....


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Which is? Just say what it is for what it is ... I bought myself some cannabis, marijuana, weed, pot, good giggles, happy cigarette, maui-wowi, jazz cabbage, Christmas tree(?), etc., etc., ... it's legalized, man.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

grass? ganga? killer weed? maryjane? dope? marriage-gee-wanna?

jazz cabbage - i like that.

i like "wacky-backy" &#55357;&#56840;


....man....have you seen the SUN today?......wooooowwww...
and they're playin' the BESTMUSIC I everheard, on the radio today
(giggle)
(giggle)
(giggle)


----------



## Borat (Apr 28, 2017)

Added more InterPipeline IPL


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Added a position.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> grass? ganga? killer weed? maryjane? dope? marriage-gee-wanna?
> 
> jazz cabbage - i like that.
> 
> ...


 ... you really got out of the house yesterday - visiting the swanky wacky-backy shop. LOLOLOLOLOLOL ...


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ... you really got out of the house yesterday - visiting the swanky wacky-backy shop. LOLOLOLOLOLOL ...


yah mon!
and, did i mention, my glaucomaseems to be clearing up.....
evryting irie!


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thinking of buying a new car.


----------



## Speculator (May 9, 2018)

agent99 said:


> Thinking of buying a new car.


depreciating asset, good luck


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Bought this week : BCE, T, TD, SU, CPG, F

_Edit: and GOOGL and CNR_

Sold bonds and NTR to fund the purchases.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

200 shares of RY this morning.


----------



## NorthernSlave (Oct 21, 2018)

*2018*

I have been buying 

SONY, Iridium and NVidia to name a few

Shorting 

Tesla, Canon and Apple, also a few ETFs that are heavily exposed to Bitcoin


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

You'll shoot your eye out!


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I bought a 5 year GIC, Royal Bank at 3.25% (through discount brokerage)


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

james4beach said:


> I bought a 5 year GIC, Royal Bank at 3.25% (through discount brokerage)


what gives? when I log on to my RBC-DI acct & search rates, Royal Bank shows 3.20% -did it change since this morning???
(BNS does however show 3.25)


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Is anybody knows where I can buy cannabis edibles?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

jargey3000 said:


> what gives? when I log on to my RBC-DI acct & search rates, Royal Bank shows 3.20% -did it change since this morning???
> (BNS does however show 3.25)


jargey, I saw two different versions: 3.20% for the annual compounding and 3.25% for the annual that pays out without compounding.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I also bought a $2 lottery ticket. A coworker talked me into it. Tonight's jackpot is $1.6 billion. The cash option is $913 million, so after splitting the prize with someone, taxes, lawyers, and personal security you might walk home with $200 million


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

gibor365 said:


> Is anybody knows where I can buy cannabis edibles?


Corner of Jane and Finch. Ask for Carlos or Jersey :biggrin:


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

james4beach said:


> jargey, I saw two different versions: 3.20% for the annual compounding and 3.25% for the annual that pays out without compounding.


havent got a calculator handy....what's the math...?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

james4beach said:


> I also bought a $2 lottery ticket. A coworker talked me into it. Tonight's jackpot is $1.6 billion. The cash option is $913 million, so after splitting the prize with someone, taxes, lawyers, and personal security you might walk home with $200 million


Do you believe in this scam?! Better buy can of european beer and enjoy


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> havent got a calculator handy....what's the math...?


you are funny ..... or not?!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

gibor365 said:


> you are funny ..... or not?!


no...im watching the game..
anyway...just did some quick longhand...seems like 3.2 componded wins..
james - why go the other route?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

jargey3000 said:


> havent got a calculator handy....what's the math...?


With the annual compounding GIC, each year, the interest is reinvested back at the same rate. So with the 3.20% GIC that means each year's interest gets reinvested back at 3.20% automatically. You don't see a penny of it until 5 years is done.

With the pay-out version of the GIC, the interest is given to you as cash each year and it's up to you what you want to do with it. You could walk away with it, or you could reinvest it into something else, or whatever. In a way it's nice to get your hands on the cash. On the other hand, you'd better reinvest it, otherwise you will do worse than the automatically compounding GIC.

I think both are OK, just a choice of what you want to do with the interest.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

james4beach said:


> With the annual compounding GIC, each year, the interest is reinvested back at the same rate. So with the 3.20% GIC that means each year's interest gets reinvested back at 3.20% automatically. You don't see a penny of it until 5 years is done.
> 
> With the pay-out version of the GIC, the interest is given to you as cash each year and it's up to you what you want to do with it. You could walk away with it, or you could reinvest it into something else, or whatever. In a way it's nice to get your hands on the cash. On the other hand, you'd better reinvest it, otherwise you will do worse than the automatically compounding GIC.
> 
> I think both are OK, just a choice of what you want to do with the interest.


btw, Oaken 5y GIC is 3.6%


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

gibor365 said:


> btw, Oaken 5y GIC is 3.6%


That's a good rate. Personally though I don't feel as secure with the bank, given that it's part of Home Capital Group. Yes I realize it's CDIC insured. I just don't want any stress or trouble with my GIC deposits... these are the part of my investments that I should never lose any sleep over. That's why I buy GICs from the big 5 banks and some credit unions I trust.

That's just me though. Oaken is a legitimate bank and the deposits are CDIC guaranteed by the federal government.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

james4beach said:


> That's a good rate. Personally though I don't feel as secure with the bank, given that it's part of Home Capital Group. Yes I realize it's CDIC insured. I just don't want any stress or trouble with my GIC deposits... these are the part of my investments that I should never lose any sleep over. That's why I buy GICs from the big 5 banks and some credit unions I trust.
> 
> That's just me though. Oaken is a legitimate bank and the deposits are CDIC guaranteed by the federal government.


James, you gonna fell more stress with your stocks than with CDIC secured banks . In any case, I never buy 5 years GICs, Oaken offers 3.2% for just 18 months ....
btw, CIBC Saving has promo, 3% until Mar 31 .... Just now moved 100K+ from tangerine to CIBC


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

re cibc rate...assume one can do that easily, online...or does one need a cibc acct?


----------



## damaaster (Mar 27, 2015)

Purchased another 1018 shares of Western Forest.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Bought a little SCHB (it's like VTI) for US market, just for asset allocation maintenance. Not particularly bullish on US.


----------



## fplan (Feb 20, 2014)

james4beach said:


> I bought a 5 year GIC, Royal Bank at 3.25% (through discount brokerage)


after 5 year , how much you get for each 1k investment.. is it around 1160 or 1035?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

fplan said:


> after 5 year , how much you get for each 1k investment.. is it around 1160 or 1035?


I think the math works like this: if you start with $1000 in the 3.25% non-compounding GIC, each year you get paid $32.50 cash. At maturity, they give you back $1000 even + final $32.50 = 1032.50


----------



## fplan (Feb 20, 2014)

james4beach said:


> I think the math works like this: if you start with $1000 in the 3.25% non-compounding GIC, each year you get paid $32.50 cash. At maturity, they give you back $1000 even + final $32.50 = 1032.50


so total around 1160.. 
this afternoon my colleague said gic rate is for entire term so only 1032 will be paid at the end..so i wanted to double check..tnx..


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

XEF @ $27.70


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

fplan said:


> so total around 1160..
> this afternoon my colleague said gic rate is for entire term so only 1032 will be paid at the end..so i wanted to double check..tnx..


Don't rely on that colleague for any financial advice!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

kcowan said:


> Don't rely on that colleague for any financial advice!


[email protected]
I bet they both work for the govt.!


----------



## fplan (Feb 20, 2014)

kcowan said:


> Don't rely on that colleague for any financial advice!


I know.. we were just discussing about the markets.. so GICs came into discussion.. RBC is offering 5yr fixed mortgage is @ 3.85 ..if RBC is giving 3.25 for 5 yr GIC .. how they are going to make that much profit (2bil every qtr)..so I was also not sure whether the rate if per year or for the whole period.. RBC website has shows 2.2 for 5yr GIC.. thats why I wanted to get detail about the offering..


----------



## fplan (Feb 20, 2014)

jargey3000 said:


> [email protected]
> I bet they both work for the govt.!


We both work for a private Canadian MNC..


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

fplan said:


> We both work for a private Canadian MNC..


Does it provide a DB pension? That seems to have an equal influence as government employment.


----------



## fplan (Feb 20, 2014)

kcowan said:


> Does it provide a DB pension? That seems to have an equal influence as government employment.


no.. just a regular group rrsp..


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

fplan said:


> I know.. we were just discussing about the markets.. so GICs came into discussion.. RBC is offering 5yr fixed mortgage is @ 3.85 ..if RBC is giving 3.25 for 5 yr GIC .. how they are going to make that much profit (2bil every qtr)..so I was also not sure whether the rate if per year or for the whole period.. RBC website has shows 2.2 for 5yr GIC.. thats why I wanted to get detail about the offering..


First of all the 5 yr mtge has a duration of around 4 years so that brings the spread to .85% which is a bare minimum margin for F/I's. However, many mortgages are at rates higher than this (commercial, investment, etc) which lets say adds another .10% to the average mtge spread and brings it to .95%. On top of that you have to add on the large spread they make on demand loans, consumer loans, credit cards, etc which is large. What rate do you receive on your chequing account, your savings account and then figure out the spread between that and your demand loan or LOC at say 5%, your credit card at 20%. A residential conventional mortgage by itself makes very little profit and its the relationship and other services that they want to go along with it. When I was in the business years ago the spread for conventional mtges was 1.25% to 1.50% and its definitely lower now. On top of that technology and the efficient delivery of services coupled with automation, insurance, brokerage, underwriting, financial planning, international services etc makes them quite profitable. Years ago brokerage, insurance, credit cards, mutual funds, and other services/ products were not offered by your F/I's. I believe one of the bigger reduction in expenses is the amount of time it takes for a cheque to clear your account. It used to take about a week and now it probably a day or 2.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

fplan said:


> ... how they are going to make that much profit (2bil every qtr)..so I was also not sure whether the rate if per year or for the whole period.. RBC website has shows 2.2 for 5yr GIC.. thats why I wanted to get detail about the offering..


While digging into how the source company can pay for what is promised is good ... it seems that GICs and how they work are not known so IMO, understanding them should come first.
I would also recommend posting this as a separate thread so that the details can be worked out without having to sort through what others are buying.


Cheers


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Bought some XBB on the weakness today


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Bought some S&P 500 on the weakness today, using ZSP. I put in a limit buy order quite a bit below the opening, and got a fill at 39.71 which was actually the day's low.

As good as it feels to buy (relatively) low, I still can't shake the feeling that the market is going a lot lower. I'm fighting my urge to time the markets; just sticking to asset allocation.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

50 more shares of SU, 100 more shares of XEG. Can't help myself.


----------



## carson (Apr 28, 2011)

100 Shares of VET at $31.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

2019 Subaru Outback Limited


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

agent99 said:


> 2019 Subaru Outback Limited


Great car
MG.MRE.LNR small position to start


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

agent99 said:


> 2019 Subaru Outback Limited


Nice. Sure you'll be happy.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

MG,MRE LNR
another small amount


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

MG,MRE,LNR
Will buy same amount tomorrow,it will be it for the 3 stocks


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haven't purchased any stocks in couple of weeks. Waiting for things to settle down a little and find a base of support, mind you that is hard to time but most stocks purchased over the last couple of weeks except for a handful and likely down even more. General sentiment is quite negative.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

newfoundlander61 said:


> Haven't purchased any stocks in couple of weeks. Waiting for things to settle down a little and find a base of support, *mind you that is hard to time but most stocks purchased over the last couple of weeks except for a handful and likely down even more.*


 ... I'm doing this in tranches. 



> *General sentiment is quite negative.*


... and keeping in mind (and practicing) the saying from the great Mr. Buffet: “Be Fearful when others are greedy and be greedy when others are fearful.”


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Added to my bns


----------



## MillionDollarJourney (Apr 3, 2009)

Added to RY!


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

added to CM


----------



## john.cray (Dec 7, 2016)

Added to my ZPR position for a second time this month.


----------



## fireseeker (Jul 24, 2017)

john.cray said:


> Added to my ZPR position for a second time this month.


JC -- are these rebalancing purchases, or opportunistic buys?


----------



## john.cray (Dec 7, 2016)

fireseeker said:


> JC -- are these rebalancing purchases, or opportunistic buys?


Rebalancing. Adding new money to bring this part of the portfolio to the 7% allocation I have designated for it. Recent events brought it down a lot but as
far as I can tell from reading online there is no good reason for this discount. So I'll take this as a buying opportunity.


----------



## AliceDShealey (Nov 21, 2018)

I am investing in mutual funds.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

BPY.UN for dividend


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

HR.UN today


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Will add SU to my portfolio for the first time and this will be the only holding for that sector.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Recently & today - AAPL, SU, IPL, BAC, CNR


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

more BPY.UN
Did sell half of FTS shares over last month also dividends to make past few purchases,still have some more cash,thinking to sell half of ema and aqn in new year,will keep so


----------



## richno (Aug 15, 2016)

Canadian bank share prices are a little depressed these days - have people been adding some to their portfolio?

Is there more downside given headlines we’ve been seeing about yield curves, etc?

R


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

Scheduled (quarterly) buy -- 50% XIC, 25% ZAG, 25% ZEA.


----------



## Gumball (Dec 22, 2011)

increased positions in IPL and TD this week and created a new position in CM


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Bought more XBB yesterday


----------



## fstamand (Mar 24, 2015)

Bought some TD.to


----------



## MillionDollarJourney (Apr 3, 2009)

I also added to TD and BMO.


----------



## biglaity (Dec 14, 2018)

*Banks and Railway*

Bought TD.TO, RY.TO and CNR.TO on Thursday


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

initiated a position of IPL 

and also instead of adding to my existing BMO

started a new position with MFC


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I bought a variety of TSX securities today, adjusting my small/midcap portfolio and adding fresh $ as I rebalance and raise my stock allocation back towards target. I'll post the exact holdings tonight to my Lowdiv tracking thread.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Planning to add to SLF and APD, maybe JNJ and AAPL


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I started a position in TransCanada (TRP) today at 51.65 in my TFSA. I did consider adding to IPL(very tempting) but it is already my 2nd largest holding. Currently I hold IPL,ENB and TRP(weighted in the same order) in the pipeline space. Prior to purchase cash was just a sliver under 10%. I have reduced it to approximately 6%. May place an order on a Canadian bank should my target price be reached.

Cheers


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Bought more S&P 500 today in my annual re-balancing. A couple days ago, I also added to my Canadian stocks (see thread): bought new positions MTY, GOOS, CP, BAM.A, KL.

Am definitely concerned we could be entering a bear market, but am sticking to my constant asset allocation targets. If I can't bring myself to buy the market now, how on earth will I rebalance/buy it when stocks crash 50%? Sticking to the plan.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nothing, haven't bought anything a several weeks.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

We should start a new thread for 2019


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

My Own Advisor said:


> We should start a new thread for 2019


When it is 2019 perhaps?


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

bip.un
bpy.un


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I did buy a few on Friday some are new positions
Still can not bring myself to buy ETF`s or MF`s
another year of more than a hundred trades
not in any order
bam.un,bip.un,cnr,aqn,fts,ema,wcn,so,bns,mfc,ry,td,cnq,su,pow,bce,t,enb,ipl,trp,ppl,mg,dol,cpg,cve,fm,L,qsr.

No rhyme or reason for my trades 

Merry Christmas and a great New Year


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Sold $10k worth of TECK, which has held up nicely this month, and bought 2k more of TD, SU, MFC, IPL, XIU


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Got my GF to sell 20k from her TFSA Tangerine Balanced fund, last Monday, and then re-bought in her RRSP, last Friday. She got a 4% discount for being out of the market for 4 days. Good timing!


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

peterk said:


> Got my GF to sell 20k from her TFSA Tangerine Balanced fund, last Monday, and then re-bought in her RRSP, last Friday. She got a 4% discount for being out of the market for 4 days. Good timing!


Yes. That is the way it works with girlfriend money. If it was yours it would have went the other way.


----------



## fireseeker (Jul 24, 2017)

peterk said:


> Got my GF to sell 20k from her TFSA Tangerine Balanced fund, last Monday, and then re-bought in her RRSP, last Friday. She got a 4% discount for being out of the market for 4 days. Good timing!


This is great, assuming she did not have a loss on the initial sale. With the immediate repurchase she is not eligible to claim a capital loss. A gain is no problem, of course.
It's not clear whether the $20K was moved from the cash account to the RSP, or whether she re-bought the fund with money already in the RSP. I'm not sure how it works with Tangerine, but with discount brokers you can make an RSP contribution "in kind" -- a direct transfer of securities at fair market value -- rather than selling and buying the same security.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

OptsyEagle said:


> Yes. That is the way it works with girlfriend money. If it was yours it would have went the other way.


Haha for sure. "I saved you $800!" - "But how much money did you lose?"



fireseeker said:


> This is great, assuming she did not have a loss on the initial sale. With the immediate repurchase she is not eligible to claim a capital loss. A gain is no problem, of course.
> It's not clear whether the $20K was moved from the cash account to the RSP, or whether she re-bought the fund with money already in the RSP. I'm not sure how it works with Tangerine, but with discount brokers you can make an RSP contribution "in kind" -- a direct transfer of securities at fair market value -- rather than selling and buying the same security.


All registered, no tax issues. The TFSA had to be "redeemed" into a savings account, and then re-desposited for purchase into the RRSP.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all, after sitting on the sidelines for a few weeks with no buying I have Cdn Tire my watch list.


----------



## Benting (Dec 21, 2016)

Benting said:


> $5500+cash from dividend, bought TD to keep this one stock account. Turned on 'DRIP' mode and 'sleep' mode. Put into my time capsule and set to open at 00:01 hour on Jan.01,2019.


My TFSA time capsule opened and found it has dropped below 100k. 6k transferred but has not show up in my account. Anybody know how long it would take to show up after the transfer from BMO chequing to BMOIL TFSA ?

Will buy TD again to make it a one stock account. The question is when to pull the trigger, before or after the Ex day (Jan.09). Want to get it done asap and get on my life.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

No reason for it to show in the TFSA until the first business day, i.e. today Jan 2nd. 

I have noticed before that transfers between BMO Banking and BMO IL take some hours, even a day, to show up in online totals (seems they do transfers in batch mode?). Not sure of the specific pattern. OTOH, Scotia Banking and Scotia iTrade transfers show immediately online.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Benting said:


> The question is when to pull the trigger, before or after the Ex day (Jan.09). Want to get it done asap and get on my life.


If you buy before Ex, you're on record for the dividend, which you'll pay dividend taxes on this year if it's in a non-registered account. If you buy after the Ex, then the share price will be approximately lowered by the value of the dividend, so you won't get the taxable event, and when you eventually sell, that amount will be paid in capital gains tax. So I guess it depends if you're in a bracket that has higher taxes in dividends or capital gains, along with the advantage of deferring the tax on that dividend that you missed until you sell.

But really, is a small dividend even worth thinking about?

ltr


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Think this buy would be in his TFSA. If so, I'd go for doing it right now.


----------



## john.cray (Dec 7, 2016)

AltaRed said:


> Not sure of the specific pattern. OTOH, Scotia Banking and Scotia iTrade transfers show immediately online.


I confirm that. Transfers between ScotiaBank and Scotia iTrade (including TFSA and RRSP contributions) show up right away.
The only exception is RESP which is done as a "Bill Payment" and takes a couple of days or so.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Benting said:


> Anybody know how long it would take to show up after the transfer from BMO chequing to BMOIL TFSA ?


TDDI shows up the same day for me. I used the new Transfer function at TDDI yesterday (Jan 01) and moved $6000 cash from TDW to TDDI.

It showed immediately at TDW and later in the day in TDDI (under Real Time balances), so I guess it would show in regular balance at TDDI tomorrow.

ltr


----------



## Benting (Dec 21, 2016)

I transferred the money on Jan.01, and it was not there on Jan.02 morning (9:30a). Did not check the account later until this morning.

Trigger pulled. Now back to 100k+ after new contribution. Looks like a lot of head wind ahead. However, I just want to get it over with and carry on my life. Will revisit this account Jan.01/2020.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

98 more TD in my TSFA. More Intact Financial in wife's TSFA.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

should i buy more appl - at these levels ....for long-term ?


----------



## KelownaCondo (Oct 7, 2017)

Picked up 10K shares of Torc oil in the low $4.00....Has treated my nicely this week and hoping for a larger breakout soon.


----------

